# How strong would Obito be with both of his original eyes?



## RedChidori (Nov 11, 2013)

Ok we know that Obito awakened his MS while he was in the Zetsu suit and was notably strong. We've seen him use Kamui a plethora of times with just his regular 3 tomoe sharingan throughout the series, but we've never seen him use his MS ever again in the manga or anime (correct me if I'm wrong about that). 

Now the question is... How strong would he be if he kept BOTH if his ORIGINAL eyes and awakened his Mangekyo Sharingan? We can assume that Kamui was a technique that he could already use prior to MS, now imagine if he had the full package with the standard MS abilities. 

To put it in a nutshell, how strong would Uchiha Obito be with both his original eyes, Susanoo, Amaterasu, Tsukuyomi, and Kamui? Can we assume that he would have ocular prowess comparable to the likes if Madara, Itachi, and Sasuke? Could he have the same level of mastery of Amaterasu as Sasuke? Or could he be as lethal in Genjutsu as Itachi? Would he be stronger than the two combined? You decide!

FAN-FICTION NOTE: I think if Obito could use Susanoo I think it would be badass if it was green !


----------



## Katou (Nov 11, 2013)

Likely Higher than Sasuke . . 

Question is. . Would Obito have Susano too?


----------



## Jagger (Nov 11, 2013)

He wouldn't be THAT powerful, but skilled and cunning. 

Obito has never been that kind of shinobi that decides to nuke his enemies (unless, of course you count the Edo Jinchuuriki and Juubito but that is because he lost the ability to use Kamui), but teleport behind them and suck them. 

Imagine Obito possessing a Susano'O capable of teleporting you away just by touching you.


----------



## Kai (Nov 11, 2013)

With the possibility of S/T Susano'o, he'd probably be comparable to Edo Minato using Hiraishin in conjunction with Kurama's chakras.

Also, of course with both his original eyes Obito will be the only exclusive entrance and exit to the Kamui dimension. He can also probably send you there while phased.


----------



## Laozy (Nov 11, 2013)

With both eyes, Obito's Kamui would be like a merger of his and Kakashi's: it would have a huge range like Kakashi's, but the same capacity and speed as Obito's. In fact, I reckon it would be all of that stepped up a bit.


----------



## J★J♥ (Nov 11, 2013)

1)He would never be able to unleash MS
2)He would be weaker than he is now


----------



## RedChidori (Nov 11, 2013)

SaCrEdpOoL said:


> 1)He would never be able to unleash MS
> 2)He would be weaker than he is now



1: Ain't you just a little ray of sunshine .
2: Could you explain how would he be weaker if he had his MS + plus the standard MS abilities?
3: Did you even read the stipulations in the OP ?


----------



## Katou (Nov 11, 2013)

SaCrEdpOoL said:


> 1)He would never be able to unleash MS
> 2)He would be weaker than he is now



He would . .the moment Rin tells him that she likes Kakashi instead


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Nov 11, 2013)

Maybe he'd have a different third MS jutsu. Probably something we'll learn about if this link between Obito and Kakashi will mean something.

Basically I'm saying he'd have his application of Kamui and Kakashi's application of Kamui in place of Amaterasu and Tsukuyomi. In place of Susanoo, probably some super Kamui?


With the standard MS abilities he'd be extremely powerful. He possibly would've upgraded his Amaterasu to Kagutsuchi.
Any high tier Uchiha has Itachi's Uchiha Genjutsu skill, and base Obito already far surpassed Itachi. Insofar that his Genjutsu was compared to Shisui's.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Nov 11, 2013)

Too hax for the opposition to deal with.


----------



## sanninme rikudo (Nov 11, 2013)

Obito would be way to strong


----------



## kaminogan (Nov 11, 2013)

he would have amaterasu and susanoo,

as well as access to there variations,

he would be below madara, but higher than kakashi,

now would he be able to use madaras meteor tech ? that would be awesome to see,


----------



## Jagger (Nov 11, 2013)

Why do people believe he might gain Amaterasu? We know already saw each one of his eyes provide a different purpose of the same ability, he is not recieving any good one from having both of his original eyes.

Unless, of course, it might the 3rd MS jutsu, but again, it has never been described or portrayed as one unlike Susano'O.


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Nov 11, 2013)

That would make him the most hax dude in the Manga. You can't really touch him, and at a moment's notice he can warp you away.

Susanoo, Amaterasu, and Tsukuyomi could all seriously fuck up any opponent Obito goes up against as well. All of those combined together, and I'm not even sure Madara could stop him.


----------



## Wolfstein (Nov 11, 2013)

So strong that Kakashi, Gai, Bee, and Naruto would have stopped dead in their tracks. In addition to the fact that he might also have received both Amaterasu and Susanoo (scary just thinking about it).


----------



## Sadgoob (Nov 11, 2013)

He wouldn't have Tsukuyomi or Amaterasu, as his individual eyes have two versions of Kamui. We don't know if he'd have Susano'o either, because he said its rare for Mangekyō users to have it.

But with just the two versions of Kamui, he'd be stupidly hax.​


----------



## Ersa (Nov 11, 2013)

MS Obito with both eyes could feasibly warp you from boxland  And unlike Kakashi he feels little to no backlash from Kamui spam. Add on the potential of S/T Susanoo and you get a ridiculously hax character. Easily top tier.


----------



## Bonly (Nov 11, 2013)

He'd be so hax he'd break the manga . Some seriously major PIS would have to be upon him to ever lose.


----------



## ReverseZero12 (Nov 12, 2013)

He would be powerful. Probably not as powerful as Rinnegan Tobi but maybe close to that level.


----------



## kaminogan (Nov 12, 2013)

why wouldn't obito gain amaterasu ? he has tsukiyomi so his other eye should have its counterpart,


----------



## Lord Aizen (Nov 12, 2013)

kaminogan said:


> why wouldn't obito gain amaterasu ? he has tsukiyomi so his other eye should have its counterpart,



Huh ? When has obito ever used tsukiyomi


----------



## Lord Aizen (Nov 12, 2013)

Obito would be the strongest character in the manga. At any distance he's warping you, and then he has sasunoo which would make him essentially invincible


----------



## Jagger (Nov 12, 2013)

kaminogan said:


> why wouldn't obito gain amaterasu ? he has tsukiyomi so his other eye should have its counterpart,


Has Obito ever shown Tsukuyomi in the first place? Kaminogan, where do you get such statements? Obito has only used normal Sharingan genjutsu so far. Powerful, indeed. But no Tsukuyomi.


----------

